# Produzir energia a partir das gotas da chuva



## Vince (10 Fev 2008 às 22:24)

Alguns progressos no sentido de fabricar pequenas quantidades de energia a partir da chuva, com vista a fornecer energia a pequenos dispositivos de baixo consumo. É capaz de vir a ser um bom complemento aos paneis solares em equipamentos remotos, etc.



> *It's Raining Energy. Hallelujah!*
> Feb. 7, 2008 -- Energy is everywhere. In the sun, wind, and now rain.
> 
> Researchers have developed a technique that harvests energy from rain showers and converts it into electricity. The technology could work in industrial air conditioning systems, where water condenses and drops like rain.
> ...


(c) Discovery News


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2008 às 11:28)

Bom até pode ser uma ideia basta razoavel mas penso que só resultaria nos tropicos  alias eles nos tropicos ate podem ser independentes energeticamante visto que muito sol não tem é vento só mesmo em casos pontuais.


----------

